# Sanctum BluRay movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I did not see this movie in our movie review databank so I thought I would do one myself as i just saw it for the first time last night.
[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61DQtzjczOL._SL500_AA300_.jpg[/img]
Sanctum BluRay movie review

Ever have that feeling of drowning and suffocating during a movie? DO you ever find yourself holding your breath in suspense? Well this movie may be one of those that you sit through and want to go get some air.

Based on a true event (although I am sure dramatized a fair bit) we find ourselves in a deep cave located in New Guinea and with an aproching storm the story unfolds.
James Cameron once again puts together a movie that digs deep into your thoughts and feelings and although not at the caliber of Avitar the movie in my opinion still has that grab you and hold you story that does not let up. 











Video :4stars:
I found the video to be quite good and although the majority of the movie is shot in or around water the blacks were deep and the color was rich. I did find that some of the underwater lighting was a bit over done and unrealistic but it does add to the WOW factor of some of the huge caves. I was disappointed that this movie was only 1:85,1 rather than 2:35,1.

Audio :4stars: DTS MA 5.1
The audio is very good and uses the surround channels really well and immerses you in the under water and underground caves There is good use of the LFE but not over the top or boomy. Dialogue is clean and east to hear over the sound of crashing water and rumbling background noises.

Overall if you like suspenseful drama then this may be just the ticket and a good movie to have in the collection.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Tony,
This film was pretty well panned by the "critics", but like you I also found it to be entertaining (if a bit over the top). 

I think a lot of the negativity was based on the advertising campaign that left you with the impression that it was a James Cameron film when it was not. It was directed by Alister Grierson. 

As for the "true story" I believe the actual event took place in Australia, 13 people were trapped and were able to communicate with the surface team who helped all 13 people get out alive. Of course that doesn't make for compelling story telling. 

I do think it is at least worth a rental, much better film than it gets credit for.


----------

